# pic post



## gbduke (Jan 28, 2012)

how do i go about posting pics on this site,i hit the paper clipto attach a pic and it tells me i dont have permission to post.any help appreciated.thanks ......duke


----------



## fire in the hole (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know the answer...but I'll give ya a bump to the top of the list.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 28, 2012)

Look to the right by the emoticons  the first icon in the little section by the film strip is the picture icon.  In other words move two to the left of the paper clip

Follow the directions locate the pic on your computer.   Hint    place the curson in the reply area and hit return a couple of times to move around after entering the picture.

See if this helps,  if not I be more detailed

BTW your first pics will have to be okd by the admin so give them a little while   This keeps some of the bad stuff off the forum and all new members go through it.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 28, 2012)

The link Al is referring to is "insert image" and will allow you to browse your PC to find the pics you want to insert


----------



## gbduke (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks guys ill give it a shot!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2012)

_*  Hint    place the curson in the reply area and hit return a couple of times to move around after entering the picture.*_

Al, I learned something today...... YaHOOOOOO.....


----------

